# Ash red fantails



## Trimo (Jul 9, 2017)

im trying to breed for them I have an ash red cock baby which I?m going to breed with a albino fantail hen to create some split males and ash red hens. But I?m just wondering if anyone has any cause I have seen many plain ash red fantails


----------



## IndianFantail (Apr 7, 2019)

*i have one*

hi i have an ash red cock indian fantail


----------

